# a little problem



## dtfrank (Feb 27, 2006)

I just tried to log in and after the login is still considered me a guest.  What is my problem?

David Frank
dtfrank


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 27, 2006)

dtfrank said:
			
		

> I just tried to log in and after the login is still considered me a guest. What is my problem?
> 
> David Frank
> dtfrank


 
Try clearing your cache and enabling cookies


----------

